# Acoplado



## Cid61

Olá, pode ser a pergunta mais besta, mas é que estou com dúvida.
Como traduzir "camioneta sin acoplado" ao português?
Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Cid, se a camioneta for isto, dizemos caminhonete sem acoplamento; mas espere algum experto em carros confirmar, ok? Pra mim carro tem 4 rodas, volante, e lugar pra sentar, é tudo o que sei!


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal talvez: camioneta sem atrelado.

Mas olha que sou parecida com a Vanda, no que respeita a carros...


----------



## Cid61

Já sei. É semi-reboque.
Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Cid61 said:


> Já sei. É semi-reboque.
> Obrigado


 
Pode ser, mas também '_atrelado_', mais próximo do termo espanhol.


----------



## Cid61

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, mas também '_atrelado_', mais próximo do termo espanhol.


 
Carfer, _"atrelado_" parece ser em Portugal. Procurei aqui no Brasil e não achei. Vou ficar com "semi-reboque".
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Em espanhol, o significado de *camioneta *também vai depender do país. Por aqui é um _ônibus_, mas também pode ser isto, por influência do vizinho México.

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Cid61 said:


> Carfer, _"atrelado_" parece ser em Portugal. Procurei aqui no Brasil e não achei. Vou ficar com "semi-reboque".
> Muito obrigado.


 

Aqui em Portugal também usamos '_reboque'_ e_ 'semi-reboque', _tipos específicos de '_atrelado'_. Julgo que a mesma distinção existe em espanhol _('remolque' _e _'semirremolque')_, por isso sugeri o termo mais genérico. Mas não faço ideia de como lhes chamam os brasileiros.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Em espanhol, o significado de *camioneta *também vai depender do país. Por aqui é um _ônibus_, mas também pode ser isto, por influência do vizinho México.
> 
> Abraços.


Para mim, *camioneta* é o que no Brasil chamamos de *pickup *ou* picape.* Ou _*caminhonete *_(mais antigo) como a Vanda já explicou. Ex. Chevrolet S-10.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Para mim, *camioneta* é o que no Brasil chamamos de *pickup *ou* picape.* Ou _*caminhonete *_(mais antigo) como a Vanda já explicou. Ex. Chevrolet S-10.



*Pikup* ou *picop* por aqui.


----------



## Carfer

Estou a ficar confundido com este tópico. A que é que se chama _'acoplado_' em espanhol? Segundo o DRAE será isto:' _Vehículo destinado a ir remolcado por otro'._ É mesmo? É a este que se estão a referir? Se é, não tenho dúvida de que é o que chamamos '_atrelado_' em Portugal. Como se chama no Brasil continua em aberto. Um _'atrelado'_ é um veículo sem motor que é rebocado por outro (sinónimos: '_reboque',_ quando tem pelo menos um eixo em cada extremo e, portanto, é auto-sustentado_, 'semi-reboque', _quando carece de eixo num dos extremos pelo que se apoia desse lado no veículo tractor). Independentemente daquilo que lhe chamarmos nos diferentes países, não me parece corresponder nem a_ 'camioneta_' nem a _'pickup', _ambos veículos automotores_._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Estou a ficar confundido com este tópico. A que é que se chama _'acoplado_' em espanhol? Segundo o DRAE será isto:' _Vehículo destinado a ir remolcado por otro'._ É mesmo? É a este que se estão a referir? Se é, não tenho dúvida de que é o que chamamos '_atrelado_' em Portugal. Como se chama no Brasil continua em aberto. Um _'atrelado'_ é um veículo sem motor que é rebocado por outro (sinónimos: '_reboque',_ quando tem pelo menos um eixo em cada extremo e, portanto, é auto-sustentado_, 'semi-reboque', _quando carece de eixo num dos extremos pelo que se apoia desse lado no veículo tractor). Independentemente daquilo que lhe chamarmos nos diferentes países, não me parece corresponder nem a_ 'camioneta_' nem a _'pickup', _ambos veículos automotores_._


No Brasil, "reboque". _Semi-reboque_ é um têrmo mais técnico, que não é usado no dia a dia.


----------



## pkogan

No queda claro, para mí, en esta discusión, como es llamado ésto http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=a...h=133&tbnw=203&start=0&ndsp=3&ved=0CEIQrQMwAA
en portugués brasileño? _acoplamento_? _reboque_? En español argentino lo llamamos "*acoplado*".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pkogan said:


> No queda claro, para mí, en esta discusión, como es llamado ésto http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=a...h=133&tbnw=203&start=0&ndsp=3&ved=0CEIQrQMwAA
> en portugués brasileño? _acoplamento_? _reboque_? En español argentino lo llamamos "*acoplado*".


Ese es un "reboque" (remolque) pero de camión, no de camioneta.


----------



## pkogan

Gracias Who!


----------

